# Unknown Baseband



## mi6300m (Aug 10, 2011)

Mod Type:: Radio

Difficulty:: Very Difficult

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ROM Update Utility (RUU)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Desperate for help!

So I have the XOOM CMDA 3G tablet. US edition. No matter what rom I have on this the 3g shows an x over the signal bar and when checking "About Tablet" It shows Baseband Unknown.

My Friend and I each, have ADB Fastbooted the stock image, no luck, then we RSD'd the tablet with stock SBF files, and no matter what still no baseband?

Has anyone else encountered this problem?


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like you need to flash a radio. when you fastbooted the stock image what files did you use? Do you have 4G?


----------



## mi6300m (Aug 10, 2011)

I've tried flashing a radio file, that's been floating around on XDA. I think i was called. imm76l-radios-update.zip

but that never worked. When I flashed the stock radio I used MZ600_HRI39. This tablet never got the 4G update.


----------



## dfib (Sep 24, 2011)

I would try and fastboot all the files for mz600_HR139. This will completely wipe all of your data but should get your radios working. Do you need instructions on fastbooting?


----------



## mi6300m (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,

I've done the fastboot, several times, no luck. I just read something on XDA saying that fastboot does not touch the radio partition. That I need an SBF file, which I've done that, but find it very difficult to get a VZW MZ600 SBF file. i've read that flashing an LTE should get it to work even if I don't have LTE, but it gets stuck on LTE Bypass mode.

I feel like i'm getting somewhere.


----------



## thingnblah (Feb 23, 2012)

Flash this radio with either Rogue or TWRP recovery, EOS and vanilla CWM will not flash the radio. That should get your data back, if not check out the EOS3 stingray JB forum. Lots of good people there willing to help.


----------



## topsecretninja (Aug 14, 2011)

I had this SAME issue. This fixed it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31706-lost-meid/


----------



## mi6300m (Aug 10, 2011)

topsecretninja said:


> I had this SAME issue. This fixed it: http://rootzwiki.com...1706-lost-meid/


Almost a year later, i finally thought i'd try again...and still not getting anywhere, i'm at the point now of finding a replacement mobo or installing a 4g radio into this thing. I've tried both postings and nothing seems to work.


----------

